# Solved: microsoft works



## java12 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello, I bought a new computer with windows 8 installed, when I started cleaning out the cd's from the older computer I had I found a Microsoft Works 8.5 I wonder if it would work on the windows 8?


----------



## leepc (Nov 6, 2012)

I found that Microsoft Works 8.5 would work upto Windows 7.

I don't think it will work on Windows 8.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

According to the Windows 8 Compatibility Center, Microsoft Works 8x will work with it.

http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/wind...evance&Compatibility=Unknown&LastRequested=14

9 was the last released version before Microsoft stopped producing it.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

http://www.eightforums.com/software-apps/13636-microsoft-works.html


----------



## java12 (Mar 27, 2013)

C141 said:


> http://www.eightforums.com/software-apps/13636-microsoft-works.html


thanks


----------



## java12 (Mar 27, 2013)

leepc said:


> I found that Microsoft Works 8.5 would work upto Windows 7.
> 
> I don't think it will work on Windows 8.


----------



## java12 (Mar 27, 2013)

thanks to all


----------



## leepc (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey thanks C141 & flavalle .

I searched but didn't get the info correctly. 

Thanks for the update.


----------



## java12 (Mar 27, 2013)

I had a question about installing Microsoft Works 8.5. I installed it and it works, this is just to let those know that responded to my question, THANKS:up:


----------

